# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Clima y Medio Ambiente  La Hora Del Planeta (28 de marzo de 2009, a las 8.30 pm)

## Bruno Cillóniz

*¿Qué es La Hora del Planeta?*  Es tan simple como apretar un botón y apagar la luz.   *Este 28 de marzo de 2009, a las 8.30 pm, cerca de 1000 millones de personas en 1000 ciudades apagarán sus luces durante una hora – La Hora del Planeta - para demostrar que es posible que todos tomemos acciones ante el calentamiento global.*   Lo que empezó como una campaña dirigida a que los pobladores de Sydney, Australia apaguen sus luces ha crecido hasta convertirse en la iniciativa más grande del mundo frente al cambio climático.       *¿Cuándo y cómo será La Hora del Planeta?*  La tercera edición de La Hora del Planeta será el *28 de marzo de 2009 a las 8: 30 p.m.*, hora local. WWF está lanzando esta iniciativa en Perú en estrecha coordinación con autoridades, empresas y medios de comunicación para que hogares, negocios y ciudades apaguemos nuestras luces y artefactos eléctricos demostrando el compromiso de todos los peruanos con el cuidado de nuestro planeta y la lucha contra el calentamiento global.  *En Perú*   El cambio climático es probablemente el problema más grande en nuestro planeta. Desde 1990 se han registrado los 10 años con temperaturas más altas y el año 2006 ha sido el más caliente. Perú es uno de los países más vulnerables, sus glaciares representan 70% de la superficie de hielo en los trópicos, pero retroceden entre 20 y 30 metros al año, con lo que desaparecen fuentes de agua para nuestro consumo, generación de electricidad y agricultura, además de otros recursos. Nuestra población se concentra en la costa desértica. Lima es la segunda ciudad más grande del mundo en un desierto después de El Cairo, y mientras que ahí se tiene al río Nilo con 2800 m3 de agua por segundo, nosotros dependemos del río Rímac que no llega ni al 1 % de ese caudal, que además podría reducirse. Para cambiar el curso del cambio climático los peruanos debemos actuar HOY, y promover a través de nuestras acciones individuales un cambio nacional y global.     *¿Quiénes se han sumado hasta el momento?*  *Autoridades, municipalidades, etc.* Ministerio del AmbienteConsulado de AustraliaMunicipalidad de *Lima*Municipalidad de *Trujillo*Municipalidad de *Tacna*Municipalidad Provincial de Maynas, *Iquitos*Gobierno Regional *San Martin*Municipalidad de Jesús de Nazareno - *Ayacucho*Grupo *Tarapoto* ciudad saludable sin ruidos nocivosProyecto Especial *Alto Mayo*Red Nacional de (785) Municipios y Comunidades SaludablesPromPerúMunicipalidad de San BorjaMunicipalidad de San LuisMunicipalidad de Villa el SalvadorMunicipalidad de Pueblo LibreMunicipalidad San MiguelMunicipalidad de Magdalena del Mar*Instituciones educativas* Universidad Nacional Mayor de San MarcosUniversidad Federico VillarealPontificia Universidad Católica del PerúUniversidad Los Ángeles de ChimboteColegio AntaresColegio InmaculadaColegio RecoletaBiblioteca Nacional del Perú*Grupos voluntarios* Grupo BERClubes LeoCámara Junior de Lima*Empresas* Ogilvy OneCentro Comercial Jockey PlazaBanco HSBCGrupo de Supermercados WongGO CardOSRAMLibrerías CrisolLima Airport PartnersBanco de Crédito del PerúTelefónica del PerúGrupo SantillanaCoca ColaGrupo CentenarioCine & Publicidad La CélulaMarina García Burgos ForografíaLima SoulBillabongBanco SoctiabankBanco InterbankHoletes Casa AndinaTemas similares: ¿Cuánto le cuesta el cambio mundial a nuestro planeta? SIUVA 2009:  X Simposium Internacional de la Uva de Mesa (18 y 19 de Agosto, 2009) SIPA 2009: I Simposium Internacional de la Palta (24 y 25 de noviembre, 2009) XI Festival Internacional de la Maca 2009 (Del 15 al 18 de octubre, 2009) Trujillo se suma a campaña mundial La Hora del Planeta ante cambio climático

----------


## Bruno Cillóniz

*Chiclayo, mar. 25 (ANDINA).-* El Comité Regional de Defensa Civil de Lambayeque, junto con los comités provinciales y distritales de la zona se sumarán este sábado a la campaña denominada La hora del planeta, informó el Instituto Nacional de Defensa Civil (Indeci) de Lambayeque.  
La iniciativa, promovida por la organización WWF como parte de la lucha contra el cambio climático a nivel mundial, contempla apagar las luces a las 20:30 horas del sábado 28 de marzo. 
La hora del planeta implica la participación de los gobiernos, ciudadanos y empresas en una acción conjunta para llamar la atención sobre los efectos del calentamiento global y exigir a los líderes políticos que actúen para controlar las emisiones de CO2. 
Más de 1.700 ciudades de 80 países se han comprometido ya a apagar las luces de las ciudades por espacio de una  hora como gesto simbólico de apoyo a la medida. 
En esta actividad mundial, que impactará positivamente la lucha por aminorar el cambio climático brusco y el calentamiento global. 
El Sistema Nacional de Defensa Civil (Sinadeci) conmemorará ese día sus 37 años de creación. Por este motivo el Comité Regional de Defensa Civil de Lambayeque hará  una ceremonia el viernes 27 a las 10:00 horas en el auditorio de la sede regional. 
El Sinadeci fue creado el 28 de marzo de 1972, dos años después del terremoto de Huaraz el  cual  causo más de 80,000 víctimas. El Indeci es el órgano  rector y normativo del Sistema Nacional de Defensa Civil.
La hora del planeta ha sido incluida dentro de los actos conmemoratorios del 37 aniversario del Sinadeci.

----------

